# Leather steering wheel cover



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Over time the leather steering wheel cover has gotten slightly worn. Made the mistake of trying to use the magic eraser cleaning technique which stripped a bit of the colouring. Anyway I have been looking for a new one for a bit, but I could never find an exact fit. Most just cover the wheel and not the inner spoke parts, and good leather ones are fairly expensive.
However, I found the following the other day on Alibaba Express.

Black leather steering wheel cover for Nissan Almera N16 Pathfinder Primera Paladin Old X Trail XTrail 2001 2006-in Steering Covers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

So needless to say, I have ordered one. Should arrive in a couple of weeks, and then I will get to try out my sewing skills!

Just wanted to share in case anybody else would like to renew their steering wheel ( or upgrade theirs if their model didn't come with the leather wrap)
Also fits 96-04 Pathfinders.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had never really looked too closely at Aliexpress, but there are some amazing deals to be had. In addition to my steering wheel cover, I just purchased new pu leather seat covers, being made to the specific dimensions of my X trail. Probably be a month before they arrive, but if they are anything like the pictures, I won't believe my good fortune. For those wondering pu leather is polyurethane microfiber man made leather. Its what Nissan Toyota BMW and others use now for their ''leather interiors. Its both breathable and water resistant, and supposedly does not get as hot as real leather. I went with City Beige as it will be most neutral and should match the interior the best. Guess could have gone for black, as to be found in LE versions, but I find it darkens the interior too much for my taste and my dogs footprints tend to show up on it. Anyway for the price I am willing to take a risk on these.
Anybody else interested here is link, and there is a sale on this weekend.
wholesale 100% coverage pu leather car seat cover cushion with pillow for nissan qashqai/x trail/tiida/march/altima/teana-in Seat Covers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to report back. Will receive the seat covers and floor liners I ordered next week. However, did get the steering wheel cover, and happy to report its installed and a perfect fit. Looks really nice and feels great. Installed it over the existing leather wrap, and it makes the steering wheel just a tad thicker which I quite like. Requires you to study instructions a bit, but the kit includes everything needed, from really good thread, 2 sided tape, needle, shaping tool and a thimble. Plus there are even video links for how to install and sew. Took me about 2.5 hours total. I got the black thread with the perforated leather on sides. Folks, do not even hesitate this is a seriously good deal. You will not find anything approaching the quality for double to four times the price, and those do not cover the spokes.
Happy sewing, though its more like lacing as you thread the stitching on the edges and pull together.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks nice but not clear that it will fit my 97 HB.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you may be right. Maybe the steering wheel design change was in 2001 and not 97 like I thought. Good luck in your quest to find one for yours.


----------

